# whch one i select



## Samer (Jan 19, 2011)

I'am not sure till now which depth I will take ,in my collage study I'study all the subjects since 2003 ,but I waa na choose the depth according USA market needs,so any one can help me


----------



## GregH (Feb 26, 2011)

Samer said:


> I'am not sure till now which depth I will take ,in my collage study I'study all the subjects since 2003 ,but I waa na choose the depth according USA market needs,so any one can help me


Samer,

Your choice for the afternoon session won't effect your marketability in the job market. When/after you pass the exam you'll be recognized as a "professional engineer", not a "fluids professional engineer" or "hvac professional engineer". You should choose the afternoon session according to your own personal preferences based upon which area you have the most experience with and therefore are most likely to do well on.

Now, when you go out into the job market as a PE you're ethically and legally bound to only practice engineering in the discipline/area that you're competent in. So if you're a HVAC guru, the logical thing to do would be to choose the HVAC afternoon session and then seek a job in that area.

I guess my long answer to your short question could be summed up as your own skills and expertise will help you meet the market's needs, not the afternoon session you choose for the PE exam.


----------



## xpacegator (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent response Greg.


----------

